# Osama Been Llama



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Our son decided to add a llama to our little version of Noah's Ark. The coyote population is on the rise here and he read that llama's absolutely detest dogs. Great choice seeing that we have 7 dogs here.  
Anyways, here is the latest addition to our little homestead. *He* named him Osama Been Llama.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

No wonder they can't find him.
He's hiding in PA under an alias.
Didn't change his looks very much though.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice looking critter ... 

You will have to let me know how he does with your coyote population.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

UncleJoe, your llama even LOOKS like the cave man.  Maybe he's hiding out in a cave in South America with a bunch of llamas. The perv.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

backlash said:


> No wonder they can't find him.
> He's hiding in PA under an alias.
> Didn't change his looks very much though.


Bet he smells better!!...


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice looking critter. we looked into those at one point but we decided it would be too much hassle. If you guys want to learn how to do anything with making yarn from the wool, I'll order up a nice set of mittens!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> If you guys want to learn how to do anything with making yarn from the wool, I'll order up a nice set of mittens!!


When he gets sheered in the spring, I'm going to send it to Andi. If anyone gets mittens it better be me. 

Just kidding Andi. No strings attached.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> When he gets sheered in the spring, I'm going to send it to Andi. If anyone gets mittens it better be me.
> 
> Just kidding Andi. No strings attached.


Mittens ... hum ... 

Thanks UncleJoe ... :kiss:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

How is Osama Been Llama fitting into the new farm?

I went on our local listings and found one for sale ... 1500.00  out of my price range ... and it was a must go ... need to sell now. (I hope she has good luck with that price.  )


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I have seen them on Craigslist for free to good home.
Several for 1 or 2 hundred dollars.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> How is Osama Been Llama fitting into the new farm?


The horses are still a little aggressive towards him but I think its just to establish who is in charge. After about 3 days they let him come to the hay bales to eat. So that's a good start.

DS got him off craigslist for $150. At least that's what he says.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I found a mini Llama scratch) for 600.00 about an hour from us ...

I think I will keep looking ...

(when did they come up with the mini llama????????) I missed that~! :ignore:

backlash - looking to see how long it would take to get to your area.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

backlash said:


> I have seen them on Craigslist for free to good home.
> Several for 1 or 2 hundred dollars.


I had to make a stab ... at the dry side of Washington ... but I came up with 42 hours and 43 minutes to your area ... (2804.82 miles )

With diesel at $3.16 per gallon (here) how would that work out 

I'm playing around for the one who don't know ...................

bordom does strange things to some folk ... (cabin fever ... maybe ... )


----------

